

Why is this link here? - anthon

How come when I was looking at the source of the Enron website, there is a reference to onlinehealthpharmacy in the Google Analytics tracking?<p>See here:<p>http://www.enron.com/index.php?option=com_content&#38;task=view&#38;id=30&#38;Itemid=41<p>There is this where the Urchin tracking code is:
&#60;div style="position: absolute; left: -1963px; top: -2988px;"&#62;&#60;/div&#62;&#60;div style="display:none"&#62;&#60;a href="http://onlinehealthpharmacy.com/"&#62;Best Pharmacy&#60;/a&#62;&#60;/div&#62;<p>Anyone?
======
Tangurena
That is at the end of the body, and below the urchin code (it appears _after_
the closing script tag) of every page on the enron site that I looked at.

My opinion is that some hacker managed to add this same snippet of code to
every page, either by adding it to a template (or include page), or by some
SQL injection to add it to the text that's getting inserted into every single
page.

~~~
duskwuff
Or their webmaster got an offer they couldn't refuse.

------
Devilboy
<http://i25.tinypic.com/22yzwh.jpg>

